# Online Reptile shop - good or bad ?



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

After a few not cheap bits, ie lighting and Mistking etc...

Online Reptile shop are cheaper than my go to Swell Reps, but Ive not used this lot before, so just asking for experiences....


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've used them on occasion, and very happy with the speed of despatch and prices.


----------



## The Deeman (Oct 10, 2017)

Bought a few things from them without any problems.


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Been ok until my recent experience.

Sent me a wrong product.

Sent a replacement.

Replacement was wrong still.

Said they would collect both.

Didn't collect both when was advised.

Still got them sat there awaiting collection and not had a refund yet.

Not sure how you can get something so simple so wrong.

Also product details on website are incorrect on an item I got (moss - the amount was 1/3rd less than advertised).

Also didnt get a refund for an out of stock item the site let me order and had to chase 3 times.

Wont be using them again.

Also they've just had a data breach on their website and wont tell me if they store passwords in plain text form (meaning they probably do).


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2017)

I found customer services okay but the actual process of the posting the item back is a pain.
Currently switched to internet reptile, seem good enough and for some stuff the prices are cheaper.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Not an issue with my previous orders including refunds for unwanted items.


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

this is the online shop I use and aree very happy with the service I have had 

https://www.reptilecentre.com/


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I'v used them plenty of times, no issues. They're the cheapest for mistking I believe.


----------



## JillClay (Jul 28, 2012)

i used them couple of weeks ago and they were really good. next day shipment and price matched 3 items! really good customer service. :2thumb:


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

MikeO233 said:


> Been ok until my recent experience.
> 
> Sent me a wrong product.
> 
> ...


They didn't collect my stuff again - Still waiting for it to go. No reply to email from Friday about it. Still no refund. It's a month after my order. Shoddy.


----------

